# The Grand Central Baking Cookbook



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I just bought this book and made my first recipe today.

I made the Black Cherry and Raspberry Kuchen. It is my very first yeast recipe.

The recipe took me through every step and my kuchen came out exactly as pictured in the book.

The Grand Central Bakery is the shop President Obama visited, recently, when he was in Seattle

I needed a little help because the recipe didn't specify whether or not to leave the kuchen in the pan after baking. I called the bakery and they told me to remove it after it cools for 10 minutes


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks good, MissyJean.

But you know all that berry stuff is no good for you. Best bet is to ship it down to me for proper disposal. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Thank you!


----------

